# Depression



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been suffering with depression most of my life as well, and my horse does more for me than any medications they have tried to put me on, and at times she seems like the only one happy to see me:lol: The horse helps with my depression, but sometimes the people you have to deal with don't help it at all


----------



## i12Walker (Jun 1, 2015)

Too scared to try medications. If you watch the depression medication ads on TV, they're all like, "May cause blindness, diabetes, may increase your chance of heart attack, bladder stones, etc.." And I'm watching all like :shock:


----------



## i12Walker (Jun 1, 2015)

Just had a giant spider crawling up my leg. Yep. That will help with the depression.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Medications have their place in treatment, and I’ve had excellent success. I’m actually about to try to go back to the medicine I was on before due to a return of my depression/anxiety after a very rough 6 months (increasing responsibility at work and had two immediate family members pass away). If you look at most treatments, you will see that the side effects they list are usually an extremely small percentage. As well, you are under a doctor’s care and if you notice something that is not a usual side effect they will help you change or modify your prescription. 

I’m going to be the opposing side here – don’t fall into the trap of making animals your only friends when you are depressed/anxious. They are wonderful parts of your life, but they cannot replace people as a support system. As well, I find that letting myself sink into the hole of “spend all my time by myself/with animals” when I am having an anxious or fearful time tends to compound the problem and make it even worse. Friends and family (assuming your relationship with your family is a warm one, I know I am very lucky in that regard) are the people who will help you through a rough time- the animals can only do so much, and if you encounter a situation where you can’t have them, what do you do then?

I do agree that horses have a very calming effect on me- I got through a serious case of PTSD/agoraphobia with the help of my mule, because he gave me a reason to leave the house, drive at night, be by myself, etc. I’m hoping to find another critter before too much longer, but finances are keeping that somewhat at bay for the moment since I am paying down debt. 

Handling issues like these gets better with time and practice, and sometimes pushing yourself to go out and do things. I am going to be 32 in a few months and obviously I still have problems from time to time, but you cannot let them limit you or get in the way of living a good and active life.


----------

